# please help (general questions)



## zee_khan (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi every1

I hav done Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical n Electronics,,which i never wanted to..
now i hav developed a strong interest in medicine.. plz dnt think tht i hav gone mad or smthin
how do i fix it now,, which seems a lille late...plz help in replyin abt followin:

a)I did FSc pre-engineering,, whereas for medicine,, I need FSc pre-medical..how to overcom this??
b) what is the maximum age,, for both MBBS addmission n doin FSc again???
c) if i cant do FSc again,, what alternatives do i hav????

Plz dnt reply by saying im not optimistic ,,coz i already know tht#grin ...plz reply if ur very sure abt one or all the queries as i already running out of time...Many thanx

Regards
Zee

*[Mod Edit]: READ THE FORUM RULES! POSTING LIKE THIS IS NOT ALLOWED AND YOUR POSTS WILL BE DELETED IN THE FUTURE.

SECONDLY-- DO NOT DOUBLE POST.

Thanks.
*


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^it was rumoured once that the age limilt was 25 but am pretty sure its been removed now you should be fine..

you could do your O'levels and A'levels in 1year, considering your an engineer physics,chemistry,maths,english shouldnt be an issue... all u'll have to really study for is O'level Pakstudies, islamiat,urdu, biology and A'level biology.. call IBCC and ask them the shortest route, maybe they'll allow if you only do O'level and A'level Biology since u've already done your Fsc in pre-engineering or allow something else which might save time..

Many unis offer 4 year graduate medical programs aswell, i dont know what admissions criteria they set for them but you should call unis and ask them, maybe u wont even have to repeat Fsc (though u might have to sit for an alternative paper eg. american MCAT)... if you interested in pakistani med schools start by calling AKU..


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I would appreciate it if experienced members of this forum not answer questions like the one above when the new user has ignored the forum rules so blatantly. I don't want to endorse this kind of nonsense in any way whatsoever.


----------



## zee_khan (Aug 12, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> I would appreciate it if experienced members of this forum not answer questions like the one above when the new user has ignored the forum rules so blatantly. I don't want to endorse this kind of nonsense in any way whatsoever.


I sincerely appologise by not complying with the forum rules. Actually I was completely unawared of that. I request you all once again to help me and post your valued advice. Many Thanks



ramo91 said:


> ^it was rumoured once that the age limilt was 25 but am pretty sure its been removed now you should be fine..
> 
> you could do your O'levels and A'levels in 1year, considering your an engineer physics,chemistry,maths,english shouldnt be an issue... all u'll have to really study for is O'level Pakstudies, islamiat,urdu, biology and A'level biology.. call IBCC and ask them the shortest route, maybe they'll allow if you only do O'level and A'level Biology since u've already done your Fsc in pre-engineering or allow something else which might save time..
> 
> Many unis offer 4 year graduate medical programs aswell, i dont know what admissions criteria they set for them but you should call unis and ask them, maybe u wont even have to repeat Fsc (though u might have to sit for an alternative paper eg. american MCAT)... if you interested in pakistani med schools start by calling AKU..


Thankyou for taking time to reply.. I am only interested in Pakistan Medical Colleges :
do you have any web link or name of the universities that offer 4 year graduate medical programs?
I have a Punjab domicile but of overseas category,, can I apply for universities other than punjab?
pleased to know that there is no age limit....
Thank you once again for some useful information..I'll start by calling up universities and IBCC


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^private medical colleges in Pakistan dont require nor care about domocile and you can apply to as many of them as you want, in govt medical colleges all over Pakistan they have reserved seats for overseas pakistanis and foreigners, and your eligible to apply for thoses seats, even those outside of punjab...

sorry i dont have a list, but am pretty sure some colleges do offer 4 yr graduate programs in medicine.. though there is a chance i might be mistaken, call unis and ask them.. start by calling AKU.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

There may be other medical programs that are 4 years long, but MBBS in Pakistan is 5 years long whatsoever.
Also I wanted to add on that, taking the SAT/SAT II would be enough to get an admission at most places. However, some places may want a transcript as well with prerequisites, such as AKU.
This problem is similar to other students aswell who don't take physics or biology in their FSc, A-level, or highschool years and therefore end up taking the SAT instead. So if you chose to take SAT, you would have to give physics, chemistry, and biology.
A friend of mine who was also in the same position as you once upon a time...did the same thing.


----------



## zee_khan (Aug 12, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> There may be other medical programs that are 4 years long, but MBBS in Pakistan is 5 years long whatsoever.
> Also I wanted to add on that, taking the SAT/SAT II would be enough to get an admission at most places. However, some places may want a transcript as well with prerequisites, such as AKU.
> This problem is similar to other students aswell who don't take physics or biology in their FSc, A-level, or highschool years and therefore end up taking the SAT instead. So if you chose to take SAT, you would have to give physics, chemistry, and biology.
> A friend of mine who was also in the same position as you once upon a time...did the same thing.


Thanks for your help..
Which one is relatively an easier option to do, you recon (considering a faster route).. SAT1&2? or
A-levels with Biology?..
do have some idea abt the combination of subjects?
How is your friend doing? was he an engineer turn medic too, guess he can feel what I am going through#confused ..


----------



## zee_khan (Aug 12, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> call unis and ask them.. start by calling AKU.


I have started calling universities by calling IBCC & FBISE..response wasn't very healthy infact it was very disapointing..it seems they don't want to listen..
anyways my next target is university itself..
do you think its a good idea to call up all the universities one by one and gather info?
would they be able to help me with the possible study route i should take at this stage? I am asking this because some places i called, the first thing they tell me is to contact IBCC & FBISE, which in my case were absolutely of no help..


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

zee_khan said:


> I sincerely appologise by not complying with the forum rules. Actually I was completely unawared of that. I request you all once again to help me and post your valued advice. Many Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My advice to you is call in colleges and education departments. This forum is just for journal questions. Your case is very difficult so better is call or mail in colleges for now but if you have any further questions regarding admission in pak med school so we are her to help you. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

zee_khan said:


> Thanks for your help..
> Which one is relatively an easier option to do, you recon (considering a faster route).. SAT1&2? or
> A-levels with Biology?..
> do have some idea abt the combination of subjects?
> How is your friend doing? was he an engineer turn medic too, guess he can feel what I am going through#confused ..


giving SAT2 in bio,chem,physics is wayy easier and shorter than A'levels, if the uni accepts them than perfect ... yeah call the unis your interested in applying to and ask them what they would deem to be acceptable in your case...


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well the fastest route as ramo91 said, is SAT2 rather than taking a whole new A-level course and going through all those procedures.
My friend was actually was an accountant and he took the SAT and took an admission in medical college...it would be the same if he was an engineer as well.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ yeah and not to mention giving O'levels and A'levels together would probaby cost just under a lakh rupees .. SAT2 is really cheap in comparison, probably costs somewhere b/w 100-200$ ..


----------



## zee_khan (Aug 12, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> ^ yeah and not to mention giving O'levels and A'levels together would probaby cost just under a lakh rupees .. SAT2 is really cheap in comparison, probably costs somewhere b/w 100-200$ ..


Great!!#grin


----------



## zee_khan (Aug 12, 2010)

wasaykhan713 said:


> My friend was actually was an accountant and he took the SAT and took an admission in medical college...it would be the same if he was an engineer as well.


thanks..any idea what college your friend was accepted in?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't recall it was a while ago. It was somewhere in punjab tho...


----------



## Ash (Sep 24, 2010)

*Read the forum rules.- Moderator
*


----------



## buba92 (Oct 2, 2010)

salamz
may i know when aku holds mcat 
and is it separate for fsc students and non fsc students or not??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You need to ask that question in the AKU threads in the Pakistan medical schools section. Thanks.


----------

